# Oil Filter housings??????



## jerseyrider (May 28, 2006)

I've search the outerwebs and I can't find out what the difference is. 

I did an oil change on my MK5 Rabbit today to find out that I could not remove the oil filter housing... I ended up using a pipe wrench because the idiot I bought it from did not use the o-ring or have the protective cap. The filter wrench I bought at autozone kept slipping and will be returned. 

What is the difference between these two filter housings? the one on the left came off of my A4 2.0T and is much easier to use. The housing on the right came from my Rabbit 2.5l. They are identical except for the bottom where you fit your wrench. Same height, width, identical in every way except for where the wrench fits on. Is one of them a newer generation? Is there any difference in the oil flow? - I really don't think so since the insides look identical and use the same paper filter. I'd appreciate it if someone could shed some light on this because the VW housing is a PITA!

Anywho, I'm using the one off of my Audi and I will let you know what happens.

<a href="http://s54.photobucket.com/user/castroincuba/media/1124131538.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g117/castroincuba/1124131538.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1124131538.jpg"/></a>


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

very interesting...so did you use the A4 housing? Does it have the same threads/pitch. Looks like it's the same filter though. http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=927
VW Part# 07K115408
Audi Part# 06D115408B


----------



## jerseyrider (May 28, 2006)

Yup, I'm using the 2.0T housing. I haven't driven it yet because I'm waiting on the proper lugs for my new rims. But, I let it run for a little while to help charge the bettery since It was sitting for a while - No leaks or anything unusual.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Having both a 2006 2.0T GTi and a 2006 2.5l Jetta (with CBTA swap), I deal with both of these housings on the regular and appear to be the same. I've even looked into what ECS had built, but only for the 2.0T. I vaguely remember reading something about them saying 'they were not the same, blah blah blah' but didnt have much info thereafter.

I've really been thinkin about it as well.









http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Search/SiteSearch/Oil_Filter/ES2210310/


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

the4ringer said:


> Having both a 2006 2.0T GTi and a 2006 2.5l Jetta (with CBTA swap), I deal with both of these housings on the regular and appear to be the same.


I have a 2.0T ECS housing on my 2013 Cali 2.5L.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

solid. hows clean is the draining? similar to draining the oil pan? I want to get one, but I dont have an immediate need, but its definitely on the radar if mine cracks


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

the4ringer said:


> solid. hows clean is the draining? similar to draining the oil pan? I want to get one, but I dont have an immediate need, but its definitely on the radar if mine cracks


It's light years better than the plastic POS.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

so.... why wont ecs sell this for the 2.5L? that's the million dollar question to me. looks like it would be profitable


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

smugfree3 said:


> so.... why wont ecs sell this for the 2.5L? that's the million dollar question to me. looks like it would be profitable


obviously they are making too much money.

so there's really no sense in complicating things by telling 2.5 owners that this will work with their engines 

my plastic one works perfectly fine (no leaks, and i remove/install with my hand), however, i wouldn't mind having this one at all.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

smugfree3 said:


> so.... why wont ecs sell this for the 2.5L? that's the million dollar question to me. looks like it would be profitable


everyone please disregard my ignorant post. I did some research, looks like after a 2006 MY vin split, the thread pitch on the oil filter assembly changed, hence why its not sold. I realize someone above me said they are using it on their 2013 MY car, so maybe vw changed the pitch back.
whatever the case, ECS recognized this early on as they have provided the VIN split info in the past. somewhere on vortex, there is another thread updated as recently as a week ago, where ECS has acknowledged that a filter housing is in the works for all the other 2.5l's but is still in some stage of product testing. 
it would be nice for them to chime in on this thread so that more people kno something is coming. I personally would like one before my next oil change, but well 'see.


----------

